# tack stolen     during the night of wed.7th dec.16



## splashgirl45 (8 December 2016)

our yard was broken  into last night and all o9f the saddles, bridles and headcollars were stolen.  we are  in birdbrook which is close to haverhill on the essex/suffolk border.  there were both gp and dressage saddles albion, bates,batnsby...all good saddles.

mine is a barnsby 17 1/2 gp in brown, serial no D3557 so if anyone is offered a barnsby please check the serial nop in case its mine and then report to the police.....we are all devastated as none of us are rich but spend all of our money on our horses....

also if anyone is at any sales please check for us.  thanks


----------



## Doris68 (8 December 2016)

So sorry.  Suggest you put this in the Eastern Regional post on here.  Also, I guess you've posted it on All things horsey Suffolk?  We had a load of tack stolen years ago and never saw it again - it's awful I know.


----------



## cremedemonthe (9 December 2016)

I saw your post on facebook and shared it to warn friends/customers who would see it on my timeline.Sorry you have had to go through the experience, it's heartbreaking to lose your tack.
Oz (saddler)


----------



## splashgirl45 (9 December 2016)

thanks, i still feel absolutely devastated....apart from the cost of replacing it i loved that saddle,  all of us were walking round the yard like zombies as none of us have been sleeping.......i think we are all still in shock


----------

